# receiving mail for wrong email address



## nitaobx (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm receiving e-mail for addresses that are not mine. The most recent is from the following:



From: System Administrator 
Sent: Tuesday, February 19, 2008 2:46 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Undeliverable: **Message you sent blocked by our bulk email filter**

Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

Subject:	February 73% OFF
Sent:	2/19/2008 2:47 AM

The following recipient(s) could not be reached:

[email protected] on 2/19/2008 2:46 AM
You do not have permission to send to this recipient. For assistance, contact your system administrator.
< barracuda.shsblaw.local #5.7.1 smtp; 550 5.7.1 Message content rejected, UBE, id=14608-04-3>


I did not send out an email to this recipient nor is this my correct email.
Hopefully someone will have an answer to this. I'm pretty sure it is spam. But how do I stop it??? 

Thanks


----------



## Taizer (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem.

Check "Spam Emails.."


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

someone was using your email address as a return address for their spam. There is nothing you can do except delete it.

note they were using your address not your account so you do not have to worry about someone breaking into your email account.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If you look at the properties of most of your junk mail you will find it is not addressed directly to you. 
I have 4 at the moment in my deleted box and not a one is to me or the wife.:4-dontkno


----------

